# Need a Handy Gadget



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Do of any of you creative people wear something round your neck as you are knitting/crocheting that holds tools like small scissors, pencil, needles,crochet hook? I move around from place to place when I work and it seems I'm always having to get up and go get some needed item. I'm thinking a modern day chatelaine but worn around the neck.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Nope. Everything is in the tote next to me.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Nope. Everything is in the tote next to me.


The same for me. If I go anywhere my tote goes with me.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

What about a little drawstring bag with strings/cords long enough to go over your head? It could knit or sewn.


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

What about a waist bag?


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

No, I hadn't ever thought of it but those silicon 'bucket' bibs that I've seen for toddlers could be a start. I believe they are also made in adult size. They are easily washed, light and come in different colours.
I think it would be easier to find small items in a rigid container than in a soft bag - especially under the chin. 
If the container hangs too low it would interfere with my hands.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I like that idea.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I like that idea.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I, too, use a small tote. It follows me around if I move from one seat to another when working on my projects. Used to have a bag, but they are floppy and that makes it hard to find stuff... :roll:


----------



## 4597 (Feb 2, 2011)

I use a clear plastic large makeup bag! I can see thru to choose what I need!


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

This is what I use. It is just 3 strips of garter stitch each a little longer than the first. Sew the short ends together and fold the long way matching the edges. Put the small one in the middle, 2nd longest over it, and the longest on the outside. I sewed the bottom together, left the top free. I stick whatever I need in it. I think it was meant to be a pincushion, but it works great for my knitting and crochet gadgets. I did have a pattern, but can't remember where I found it.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, they are called lanyards now days with many attachments one could need. I have done away with scissors and use the protected thread cutters. I use my ringed short crochet hook (bought from maker on eBay but haven't seen anymore) for doing tatted joins into picots. There are mini tape measures and capped pencils for lanyards. Just do a browser search to find what you need. Great for those that need markers etc. since they are ready to be used and controlled out of way.


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's the link to the pattern for my knit gadget holder.

http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/fingerpuppets/pincushion.htm


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a "knitting apron" that is a version of what we called a "cobbler's apron" years ago. Basically, the lower 8" of fabric is folded up and stitched on the sides plus in two other equally divided lines, which makes three pockets across. Everything I need is handy and I can easily add the apron to my knitting bag for work away from home. If I'm knitting in the doctor's waiting room, I don't wear the apron, but everything I might need is in the apron pockets in my knitting bag.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

easyonly said:


> Do of any of you creative people wear something round your neck as you are knitting/crocheting that holds tools like small scissors, pencil, needles,crochet hook? I move around from place to place when I work and it seems I'm always having to get up and go get some needed item. I'm thinking a modern day chatelaine but worn around the neck.


Oh heck I'm liable to lie down to take and nap and stab myself. LOL Sorry. I'll move on now.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tips; I'll go on a search.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

I made one of those but it doesn't provide the mobility I need. I'm thinking of a semi circle pouch made of felt with three decending pockets and and I cord strap. If I get it made I'll post a picture.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks for the link!! I just may have to try to make one or two of these...


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Was just thinking of the logistics of something to go around the neck. If you had a purse-like container, you would probably need to have the strap long enough that it could be worn cross-wise on the chest and have the pouch fit under the arm (sort of between the armpit and elbow). That way you could see what you are working on in front of you, the carrier would be available and out of the way while you are working, but still close enough to be useful.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Another tip, not related to the question about keeping tools near you, but a brilliant Gadget used for D.I.Y. ( Do it yourself ). I have an expandable Magnet with a Twist Light at the Top. I am constantly dropping K.M. Tools, many are magnetic. I also have a Long handled Grabber, also with a small Magnet attached, easy to find these in Mobility Shops in the U.K., and probably elsewhere. Has anyone else Gadgets useful to us on this site? From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

I like this what a great idea never seen one of theses before, think I am going to make one.


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

Brilliant definitely going to make one of these, thank you for sharing this.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

How about a Shoulder Bag? There are many in Charity Shops, some are New. Years ago U.K. Charity Shops paid a lot less than Commercial Rates, but now they have to pay the same, their New items are very competitive, but they also sell Second hand goods as well. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

I just thought about the Shoulder bag, I will consider using my own tip. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

How about one of the carriers that look like a soda bottle carrier that has 6 individual compartments ..I have a special place that I sit and all my small implements are on a ceramic eyeglass holder on the coffee table, the others are setting in a container on the floor and are at arms reach. I don't knit any other place so it stays there all the time ..I try to organize "like" things together.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I usually keep those tools handy in a small basket or loose on a table beside me, but in the past, I'd thought of making a "chatelaine". (back when I was learning everything I could about quilting, I first heard of one when there was a pattern to make one in a quilting magazine - scissor on one end, pin cushion on the other, tape measure along the length, other items could be added...)

I see the "lanyard" idea was mentioned - but I've never found them comfortable. And as near as I can tell, you'd need to wear a different lanyard for each tool. 

BUT - to each, their own - if you like the idea, try it! If it works for you, great!!


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

stitchingfree said:


> Here's the link to the pattern for my knit gadget holder.
> 
> Didn't know I needed one till I saw yours-----thank you for posting. Can't wait to make one.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I use a small child's tool box that goes with me in a basket with the biger things


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is really clever.


stitchingfree said:


> This is what I use. It is just 3 strips of garter stitch each a little longer than the first. Sew the short ends together and fold the long way matching the edges. Put the small one in the middle, 2nd longest over it, and the longest on the outside. I sewed the bottom together, left the top free. I stick whatever I need in it. I think it was meant to be a pincushion, but it works great for my knitting and crochet gadgets. I did have a pattern, but can't remember where I found it.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I bought from the pound shop a plastic box with lid divided in sections..I found one with a bigger section suitable for small pair scissors. They can be found in the tool section.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Winding Road I like you. That was so cute.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

stitchingfree said:


> Here's the link to the pattern for my knit gadget holder.
> 
> http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/fingerpuppets/pincushion.htm


Looks handy. Thanks for the link.


----------



## keldonth (Jan 1, 2014)

I never thought about something to keep my supplies close. I just keep them in my tote with my knitting items. It seems of have several scissors, hooks, markers and who knows what else in so many totes around with all my WIP's. I have a few over the shoulder items (phone tote, casino bag, etc) that I don't use so now I have a use for them. Can't wait to put a couple together. Maybe a travelling one (doctors office and such) and an at home one (a bit more supplies.)


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

stitchingfree said:


> Here's the link to the pattern for my knit gadget holder.
> 
> http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/fingerpuppets/pincushion.htm


Thank you for the pattern! This looks to be a really nifty thing - plan to make a few for different areas where I do my knit/crochet stuff.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Love it. Will try today to make one. Willie


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

that's what i have. It works.


----------



## knits42 (Nov 23, 2011)

As a rule, no matter what I do, I like to have everything handy and user friendly. While I don't especially enjoy getting up to go to another room to get what I need, I look at it as my "exercise program." I feel I sit too much so I've opted to turn a negative into a positive.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

A zippered pencil or art brush case, in the bag with your project, will hold all those items and keep them handy.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

stitchingfree said:


> Here's the link to the pattern for my knit gadget holder.
> 
> http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/fingerpuppets/pincushion.htm


Thanks for the link, that looks pretty handy.


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a knit kit I purchased at my LYS. It's home is in my purse. There is a hook for a lanyard to attach to. --I have what I need when knitting away from home.
While sitting at home I have a crochet zipper kit my daughter gave me. I added beads in a tube, scissors, a foldable tap measure, lead pencil and darning needle.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Many chatelaine patterns for wearing around the neck are available. Take a look at this Pinterest site for ideas.

http://www.pinterest.com/b51736/chatelains/

I've adapted those things they give away at casinos for holding slot machine cards to hold my scissors around my neck.


----------



## bcheyney (Aug 10, 2014)

Longtimer said:


> Many chatelaine patterns for wearing around the neck are available. Take a look at this Pinterest site for ideas.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/b51736/chatelains/
> 
> I've adapted those things they give away at casinos for holding slot machine cards to hold my scissors around my neck.


I used to use one when I needlepointed and then took the idea when I was teaching to customize it (to carry around all the keys I needed for everywhere) and a few helpful supplies. I made mine out of grosgrain ribbon with large D-rings sewn on and also made it cross body (less strain on neck and didn't have to bend down to get to a lock). With a cross body length, you could put quite a few items on it (as long as they have something that can connect to the rings) and the weight wouldn't be too much.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

jemima said:


> I bought from the pound shop a plastic box with lid divided in sections..I found one with a bigger section suitable for small pair scissors. They can be found in the tool section.


That is what I got I just love the dollar store


----------



## Cleeinla (Sep 15, 2014)

I know this isn't exactly what you are looking for but it might be an idea worth considering. Recently I saw a woman in a knitting class sitting with a serving tray in her lap. The tray had all of her tools in it and she said she always uses it when she knits - never has to search for the proper tool and it is very portable.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a little basket, like an Easter basket. It holds everything and then some.


----------



## BobbieO (May 23, 2012)

I dearly love this. Will be making one for myself


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

stitchingfree said:


> Here's the link to the pattern for my knit gadget holder.
> 
> http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/fingerpuppets/pincushion.htm


Thanks...think I'll give it a try.


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

stitchingfree said:


> Here's the link to the pattern for my knit gadget holder.
> 
> http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/fingerpuppets/pincushion.htm


 Thanks for posting this. Looks great! I was thinking maybe a small felted box might work as well, but you wouldn't be able to put needles through it.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

stitchingfree said:


> This is what I use. It is just 3 strips of garter stitch each a little longer than the first. Sew the short ends together and fold the long way matching the edges. Put the small one in the middle, 2nd longest over it, and the longest on the outside. I sewed the bottom together, left the top free. I stick whatever I need in it. I think it was meant to be a pincushion, but it works great for my knitting and crochet gadgets. I did have a pattern, but can't remember where I found it.


The pattern can be found at www.cheapknittingpatterns.com and is free.


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

Fanny pak or oversize eyeglass case that clamps shut instead of snap or Velcro..?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Longtimer said:


> Many chatelaine patterns for wearing around the neck are available. .


Thanks for this idea-- always looking for small, simple things to make for our Crafty Seniors sales. Might have to do a few of these.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

knits42 said:


> As a rule, no matter what I do, I like to have everything handy and user friendly. While I don't especially enjoy getting up to go to another room to get what I need, I look at it as my "exercise program." I feel I sit too much so I've opted to turn a negative into a positive.


this is a me too,knits42, I also drink coffee and hot tea a lot.My daughter asked me why I didnt take a thermos to my room,I told her I sit so much with my knitting that I feel the need to get up and walk to the kitchen to get my hot drink. Works for me . lol


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Clever. Thanks


----------



## Beth K. (Oct 21, 2013)

If you really want it around your neck, look for a passport holder or one of those large name tag holders with pockets or a zipper pocket..


----------



## KnittingZen (Feb 1, 2015)

I love your little tool holder! Fits everything in and it can sit next to me in a small space, and could get rid of some bits and bobs of yarn!!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

i keep small things in a little glass jar with a screw top.Things are easily seen and don't fall out unexpectedly.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

stitchingfree said:


> This is what I use. It is just 3 strips of garter stitch each a little longer than the first. Sew the short ends together and fold the long way matching the edges. Put the small one in the middle, 2nd longest over it, and the longest on the outside. I sewed the bottom together, left the top free. I stick whatever I need in it. I think it was meant to be a pincushion, but it works great for my knitting and crochet gadgets. I did have a pattern, but can't remember where I found it.


there is a lady who teaches beginner's knitting at our library and sometimes her class falls on the time of our meetings, so we just all sit together. Her first project for her students was this little pincushion. Just for the fun of it, I made one too as I was helping the beginners sitting near me. When I brought it home, its use suddenly changed to my "stuff" holder and there it sits, today, being very useful. Glad you saw the same potential.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

YES! I have my row/stitch counters on and my embroidery scissors. That's all I need.
The rest is in a plastic box next to me.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

If you are like most of us, the getting up to find what you need is the only exercise we get each day!!!!


----------



## fiberlass (Feb 1, 2015)

No, I generally have everything in small tins and then a bag that goes with me when I knit. I have various types/sizes of stitch markers in very small tins, the wee Altoid ones, and some in the regular size Altoid tins, another one a bit larger for my small scissors, yarn needles, etc. I am not much for wearing things around my neck if I don't have to, too many years of a badge for work I guess. Anyway I have seen such things from time to time and a friend who knits and quilts makes a round pin with a pull out cord on it with a clip at the end for small scissors?


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have also seen fishing tackle boxes used to contain knitting implements


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have made several of those gadget holders. I use them for all my crochet hooks. I glued them down into tuna cans because I was always picking it up and everything fell out. My hubby even asked me to make him one that would hold his screw-drivers! I have one on the desk for pens & pencils! And of course a little one for knitting supplies.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I quite like the Cocoon Grid -It for knitting supplies. Basically it is a flat surface with a multitude of elastic straps which enable you to secure what ever you like. Comes in various sizes and I think the smallest one would be quite fine clipped to a lanyard around your neck.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

colonialcrafter said:


> If you are like most of us, the getting up to find what you need is the only exercise we get each day!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

No I have everything laying beside me and when I go away I have a bag to take it with me


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

stitchingfree said:


> Here's the link to the pattern for my knit gadget holder.
> 
> http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/fingerpuppets/pincushion.htm


Thanks for the pattern. I used to have one that someone made for me, but have no idea what happened to it.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

stitchingfree said:


> Here's the link to the pattern for my knit gadget holder.
> 
> http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/fingerpuppets/pincushion.htm


Stitchingfree, your knitting doodad cushion is really cute! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Many chatelaine patterns for wearing around the neck are available. Take a look at this Pinterest site for ideas.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/b51736/chatelains/
> 
> I've adapted those things they give away at casinos for holding slot machine cards to hold my scissors around my neck.


Hey, I could finally use my husband's old ties to make one of these


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you stitchinfree. So easy....and I think it will be real handy.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you! Already started on one with my loads of stash yarn. Such a cute idea!


----------



## Geneva (Mar 26, 2011)

I use a lanyard with everything I need on it, a folding scissors, a small plastic needle case(no Pokes), a combination whistle, pen-type flashlight. You can attach extra crochet hooks with the wound-wire type holders. I was a traffic control person for many years and moving with crew down the road it hung around my neck. Coffee time, a row or two knitted counts up.


----------



## Kelela (Dec 19, 2011)

stitchingfree said:


> Here's the link to the pattern for my knit gadget holder.
> 
> http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/fingerpuppets/pincushion.htm


Stitchingfree...thanks so much for the link on knitted Handy Gadget pattern. Intend to make at least one.


----------



## edyth (Mar 12, 2015)

I wear a stitch counter on a silky cord round my neck most of the time. BUT I will definitely make the doo-dad cushion. I do have snippers on a lanyard also....but then there is only so much you can wear around your neck at one time !!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

lkb850 said:


> I have made several of those gadget holders. I use them for all my crochet hooks. I glued them down into tuna cans because I was always picking it up and everything fell out. My hubby even asked me to make him one that would hold his screw-drivers! I have one on the desk for pens & pencils! And of course a little one for knitting supplies.


Worsted weight version
Small amounts of worsted weight yarn
Size 7 knitting needle gauge not important
Cast on 10 stitches knit for 2 1/2 inches bind off sew bound off edge to caston edge. Fold in half
Make a second strip 4 inches long sew as above and fold in half put small circle inside medium circle
Make a third strip 6 inches long sew and place around other two strips.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

I just look at all of those trips to fetch whatever gadget I need as exercise.


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a little bag that a knitting friend of ours gave us ( being that I'm in a knitting club ) and I place my scissors, tape measure, extra crochet and needles in there and it's easy to carry it around with me.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

stitchingfree said:


> This is what I use. It is just 3 strips of garter stitch each a little longer than the first. Sew the short ends together and fold the long way matching the edges. Put the small one in the middle, 2nd longest over it, and the longest on the outside. I sewed the bottom together, left the top free. I stick whatever I need in it. I think it was meant to be a pincushion, but it works great for my knitting and crochet gadgets. I did have a pattern, but can't remember where I found it.


That's what I use too.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> Hey, I could finally use my husband's old ties to make one of these


AlwaysForYou....what a great idea, using old ties! I picture the narrow end being tucked into the "label tag" on the back of the wider end - and just draped around the neck, & it wouldn't fall off. Might even make a pocket for the wide end....square of fabric; fold into a triangle; top-stitch or hand-sew in place......possibilities are endless!


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I have "kits" - about 1/2 dozen. I purchased travel jewelry boxes, & large snap-close eyeglass cases (all at thrift stores) - each container has some markers, a mini crochet hook, small scissors, a tapestry needle, cable hook, etc, etc. in it. When I have a particular project going, I grab one & toss it in the tote bag. One lives on the table by my chair. The others are in a drawer - ready to grab at a moment's notice, and toss into another tote, take to the knitting class I teach, etc.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

easyonly said:


> Do of any of you creative people wear something round your neck as you are knitting/crocheting that holds tools like small scissors, pencil, needles,crochet hook? I move around from place to place when I work and it seems I'm always having to get up and go get some needed item. I'm thinking a modern day chatelaine but worn around the neck.


I have knitted I-cords, each with one item on it depending upon the need at the time. I have good scissors on one, needle gauge on another, row counters on others. If I'm not wearing the one I need at the time, the bright colored I-cords help me find them easily, different colors for different items. They are kept in a small wicker basket on the coffee table next to my knitting chair, so all I need to do is reach a bit.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I keep a small pair of scissors, needles (poked through cloth to hold them from falling out), small crochet hook, binder clips and a few stitch markers (the safety pin kind) in a snap shut (clam shell) eyeglass case. the case can sit on the end table next to me, on my lap, or on the couch while I am working. It fits in every knitting bag and is quick to transfer from bag to bag.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

The only thing around my neck is a Row counter when I need one. Everything else is in my current project knitting tote.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I keep several tool kits around the house and one in my grab and go knitting bag.



easyonly said:


> Do of any of you creative people wear something round your neck as you are knitting/crocheting that holds tools like small scissors, pencil, needles,crochet hook? I move around from place to place when I work and it seems I'm always having to get up and go get some needed item. I'm thinking a modern day chatelaine but worn around the neck.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

BINGO! These chatalaines are exactly what i am looking for. Thank you all so much for your good ideas.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Now, anyone know where I can find the short crochet hooks?


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Perhaps a chatelaine will suit.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120873-1.html
http://www.sewing.org/html/neckribboncaddy.html


----------



## bcheyney (Aug 10, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> I have knitted I-cords, each with one item on it depending upon the need at the time. I have good scissors on one, needle gauge on another, row counters on others. If I'm not wearing the one I need at the time, the bright colored I-cords help me find them easily, different colors for different items. They are kept in a small wicker basket on the coffee table next to my knitting chair, so all I need to do is reach a bit.


I like this idea of using I-cords! Thinking of making them into one chatelaine altogether--would make a nice wide band around the neck.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

In past days the lady of the house wore a chatalaine on a chain, either around her neck or as a belt. The chatalaine was like a brooch only flater shaped and hung from it were seperate chains. These chains held small scissors,a pencil,tiny watch,keys, or a number of things the lady would need through her day. These may be found in antique or other shops and are an interesting look back in time.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Or... you could consider the exercise benefit of getting up to move around now and again!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Aunt Nay said:


> Perhaps a chatelaine will suit.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120873-1.html
> http://www.sewing.org/html/neckribboncaddy.html


Thank you for posting these sites-- just what I needed.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

easyonly said:


> Now, anyone know where I can find the short crochet hooks?


I got my "handi-tool" on Amazon. <$5


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I have knitted I-cords, each with one item on it depending upon the need at the time. I have good scissors on one, needle gauge on another, row counters on others. If I'm not wearing the one I need at the time, the bright colored I-cords help me find them easily, different colors for different items. They are kept in a small wicker basket on the coffee table next to my knitting chair, so all I need to do is reach a bit.


Here's another GREAT idea...I wouldn't have to fumble when I look for an item if they were attached to color coded I-cords. Thanks for the idea  Lynn


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Nope. Everything is in the tote next to me.


Me too.


----------



## leholland (May 29, 2012)

I just use a knitting bag, that way I'm ready (at all times) for a road trip. Sure get a lot of knitting done on road trips! I even have lights that hang around my neck for when it gets dark..I just keep on knitting on!


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

I use an old plastic desk organizer from my secretarial days. It has several compartments for paper clips, thumb tacks, post it's of different sizes, a space to lay down a pencil/pen and a higher compartment in the back to hold bigger/taller accessories like scissors, rulers, pens etc. Needless to say that all those have been replaced by knitting and crocheting accessories. It work beautifully.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> Or... you could consider the exercise benefit of getting up to move around now and again!!


You guys just have to bring that up...ugh exercise.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

bcheyney said:


> I like this idea of using I-cords! Thinking of making them into one chatelaine altogether--would make a nice wide band around the neck.


And why not ;~D?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Walmart has a nice selection of lanyards. Some are really glitzy with rhinestones and come in different colors. You could hank a small pair of sizzors to it and a small tape measure and maybe one of those plastic row counters that you are supposed to put on your needle. You could put it on the lanyard instead of the needle. There is a square plastic piece where you hang a badge that you could use for your small tapestry needles. I usually keep all these type items in a cosmetic case that I have converted over to use for my accessories. I think the lanyard might work better than the case. I think I am going to give it a try. Then when I move from the dining room to the living room with my project, everything will come with me on the lanyard. I think your people have talked me into trying this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jeleicht (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you very much for the pattern. love it. Can't wait to start knitting one.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I just use my tote as I don't move much. If I did I would probably make myself a knitter's vest. Years ago I saw a vest made by a quilter who did a lot of appliqué. She took a basic vest pattern and adapted it to her needs, adding pockets, ribbon attachments and Velcro bits. As I am writing this, I am thinking I may do this for when I knit in the car.


----------



## jeleicht (Jan 6, 2015)

I kids plastic pencil case works to hold all our gadgets, also.


----------



## DianneG (Mar 13, 2012)

Clear zipped makeup bags work great and they come in different sizes.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Arnoldgretchen said:


> I use a clear plastic large makeup bag! I can see thru to choose what I need!


That's a good idea. You could even attach a string of some sort to it for around the neck.


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

stitchingfree said:


> Here's the link to the pattern for my knit gadget holder.
> 
> http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/fingerpuppets/pincushion.htm


This looks really handy! Thank you for the link.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I stay in one place. Never have a problem.


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2015)

Stitching Free has the right idea. You can knit as many as 5 rounds to hold more. You can cast on more stitches to make it deeper.
Here are directions for a deeper one:First piece, Cast on 20.Knit 24 rows (12 ridges). Stitch cast on row to bind off row. Double the piece into itself. Second row, Cast on 20
Knit 36 rows (18 ridges)ridges. Stitch, double. Third piece, Cast on 20. Knit 56 rows (28 ridges). Stitch, double.


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

Clear Zip-lock bags are my "go to". Often have several for different projects and not unusual to have a few small bags inside the larger one to keep things sorted. Quick to grab going room to room or when leaving the house.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Many chatelaine patterns for wearing around the neck are available. Take a look at this Pinterest site for ideas.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/b51736/chatelains/
> 
> I've adapted those things they give away at casinos for holding slot machine cards to hold my scissors around my neck.


Wow! These are amazing


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

How about a fanny pack. I've seen them with multiple zipper pockets or just one.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

How about a fanny pack. I've seen them with multiple zipper pockets or just one.


----------



## Silver Goddess (Jan 5, 2015)

I have been working on a necklace like that, but I am hung up on how to attach a cable needle holder. I can attach scissors, needle case, tape measure, and stitch counters and markers, but I can't come up with and idea for the cable needle holder, so without that, the project has stalled.


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, my little scissors are around my neck in its case, my pencil is in my hair, Inside my ponytail or chignon and the rest, markers, stitch count etc. are in a small Ziploc bag, just what I am using at the time. Hope that helps. I even keep my unused wool that I will be using in a larger Ziploc to keep clean.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Nope ~~~I carry my tote with me even in the house.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Oh heck I'm liable to lie down to take and nap and stab myself. LOL Sorry. I'll move on now.


Me too - or lose an eye!!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I've actually seen chatelaines in a store somewhere; I think it was either Hobby Lobby or Michael's. They sell the chain and all the gadgets separately (of course!). The only reason I didn't buy one is because I'm allergic to nickel. They were really cute; they were styled like the old-fashioned ones. 

What I actually use, though, is my knitting bag and my end table. I keep my scissors on the end table, and all my other knitting gadgets in the pockets of my knitting bag. I make sure everything I need is within reach because I hate getting up in the middle of knitting! :wink:


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

stitchingfree said:


> Here's the link to the pattern for my knit gadget holder.
> 
> http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/fingerpuppets/pincushion.htm


I'll be keeping this pattern on file, thanks for sharing


----------



## healthierheart (Jan 12, 2013)

How about a fanny pack?


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

No, I use a small cosmetic bag (placed in my larger knitting bag), for my small but very sharp scissors, darning needle, place markers, post-it notes, mechanical pencil & red pen, safety pins, crochet hook (2), and measuring tape.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Easyonly-thank you for your question -- I learned something new and love it ! Chatelaine-straight from history books !!!


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

easyonly said:


> Do of any of you creative people wear something round your neck as you are knitting/crocheting that holds tools like small scissors, pencil, needles,crochet hook? I move around from place to place when I work and it seems I'm always having to get up and go get some needed item. I'm thinking a modern day chatelaine but worn around the neck.


I have several of these (found in sporting goods) that I have outfitted for different purposes. I guess you could hang on neck or belt. I just put beside me. This one is 9x4" but I have several smaller ones 3 1/2 x 6 1/2" depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I made a red, white, and blue pincushion last night and already love it. Most of the larger things like tape measure, little bags of stitch markers, and other things I have a clear mesh bags I got at Container Store. They stand on end and don't take up much space, but this is great for small scissors, crochet hook, cable needle, sewing needle, pencil, red pen, several straight safety pins, and....even pins. My table is much neater now. I may need two or a bigger one as someone suggested. THANKS for a great idea.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you tried a fanny pack? Thats what they are called in UK (or at least what I called them  )


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

Since, at present, I use a walker, I stretch a tote bag between the two sides and keep my knitting (or whatever project I'm working on) in the tote. It definitely goes with me wherever I go.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I use zippered pencil pouches, and they have holes at the top, so you can hang around your neck


----------



## Katherine C (Oct 3, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Oh heck I'm liable to lie down to take and nap and stab myself. LOL Sorry. I'll move on now.


I can relate to that! :thumbup: Hee hee


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Love this.


----------

